
FTC fines Facebook $5B, imposes stricter privacy controls - owenwil
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/24/20707013/ftc-facebook-settlement-data-cambridge-analytica-penalty-privacy-punishment-5-billion
======
civicsquid
The original press release (from the FTC) and a lot of discussion about it is
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20515235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20515235)

